# Depo head light mk4 gti



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

I got a depo smoked headlight on my mk4 gti 337 and hids
The aim was wrong when i bought the car so i tried to adjust it, tried many hours and realized the highbeam adjustment was fine, but the left headlight adjustment must have snapped somewhere between the gear thingy and the part that attaches the back reflectors.... I know this because i stick my hand in there i can wiggle the back piece up and down a lot and the right side lights don't do that at all....
I can't even find a replacement part and kinda don't want to spend a lot of money on that if it can be kinda fixed. I'm thinking something like poxy? super glue? polyresin? but Hid runs really hot so I need to know what will not melt under that heat.... 
thanks in advance for all your help.
oh yea, is there anyway of taking the headlight out without taking the bumper off? I'm no good with body work...


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Depo head light mk4 gti (rdwong)*

I have Depo/FK headlights and on one headlight the up/down adjustment didn't work. Since I was taking them apart for HID reflector retrofit, i used teflon tape to build up the post (it was too small and it would slide in and out). If you can aim it correctly and hold it in place, then use epoxy. It won't melt. And it's impossible to remove the headlight without removing the bumper. It's super easy. Just follow the DIY instructions found in the MK4 forum.


----------



## tp_taylor (Feb 5, 2008)

After getting the adjustments about right, I used a 14 gauge solid copper wire looped around it and twisted in back where the mount is. Done.


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Depo head light mk4 gti (SinisterMind)*

Hey SinisterMind, sounds like you know your stuff.
Ok so the DIY, i read it but is it really that easy? I had a JDM before and tried to replace body kit fenders and bumper (don't judge, i was younger back then, first car) and couldn't manage to put it on properly... I'm scared that might happen...
and do you have any pictures of how you did the epoxy? the adjustment still works well after?
thankyou


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Depo head light mk4 gti (rdwong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdwong* »_Hey SinisterMind, sounds like you know your stuff.
Ok so the DIY, i read it but is it really that easy? I had a JDM before and tried to replace body kit fenders and bumper (don't judge, i was younger back then, first car) and couldn't manage to put it on properly... I'm scared that might happen...
and do you have any pictures of how you did the epoxy? the adjustment still works well after?
thankyou

As far as the bumper, once you remove all the screws the bumper easily slides out as you pull it straight out. Just be carefull not to rip the sidemarkers' wiring. I have taken the bumper off few times without issues and I'm not the most gentle person. The bumper is so flexible that it's hard to break anything. Don't force anything and be carefull with the grill. 
I'll try to explain what I did with the adjuster as I think may have confused you. The adjuster was messed up inside the light. I didn't epoxy. The post for the adjuster (part that is attached to the back of the reflector) was smaller than the hole (part of the housing), so the threads weren't catching when turning the adjusting screw. Since I had the headlight apart, I built up the threads using teflon tape. It worked. If your problem is similar to mine, then you have 2 options. Take the headlight apart and try to fix the threads or somehow epoxy the reflector piece to the housing or the just the adjuster, after you have aimed the headlight obviously. The former method will render any adjuster useless. The latter will allow for other adjuster to work. Good luck.


----------

